# calibration of microphone



## ak71vie (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello,

my experimental setup consists of a microphone (Rode Lavalier) and a PC with Labview software. The task is to record sound for the frequencies 125Hz, 250 Hz, ...., 6000Hz, 8000 Hz and various sound levels in dB(HL). 

Kindly ask to inform me whether I need to calibrate the microphone for every frequency point and also different sound pressures? , or is it enough to calibrate the microphone only for different frequencies, assuming the output signal is linear w.r.t the sound pressure? I need an accuracy of less than 1dB over the entire frequency and pressure ranges.

(sorry, I am newbie)

Alexander.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The mic should be calibrated through the range of concern and a ways beyond. Calibration at one level is sufficient.

Curious why 1dB accuracy is required ?


----------

